# rocks



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

is there a certain cleaning/sterilizing method that I would need to do if I want to use rocks that I've found in my backyard?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

some people may have other methods (read: safer), but i had gotten two rocks from a friend and i soaked them in a large bucket... approx 5 gallons. i put in about 2 cups of bleach and filled the rest with hot water. i let them soak for about 4 hours. i then drained and rinsed & scrubbed them in hot water. i soaked them again in the bleach and hot water again over night.

the next day, i rinsed and scrubbed again, then soaked them in plain hot water. i changed the water about three times, with a scrubbing in between.

the rocks were put into the tank with no ill effects what so ever. the only casualty was the t-shirt i was wearing during the bleaching. but make sure to wear rubber gloves if you choose to do this, and make sure you rinse the rocks very well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I first clean the rocks off of any dirt/debris and then boil them to sterilize them.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

thanks for the advice guys, how long would I have to boil the rocks for?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't boil for any specific time. I let the water come to a rumbling boil, then I cut off the burner and let the rocks set in the hot water until they cool off a bit.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

sure... go the easy route


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another vote for the boiling route. Also recommended for wood


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

finfollower said:


> thanks for the advice guys, how long would I have to boil the rocks for?


Until the outsides are soft yet still firm. The toothpick test is usually a good indicator of done-ness. When the toothpick will go in with some resistance they are done. Although some people prefer to cook a bit longer, I myself like them just a little _al dente_.



I usually just scrup with a toothbrush and mild bleach solution then reinse well and allow to soak in a bucket with lots of ce-chlorinater.


----------



## Rev (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread but this is where my search took me. Is boiling good enough or can I bake the rocks instead?

I went to the creek near me and grabbed large slate looking rocks I want to add to my tank.

Thanks.


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

Boiling water and bleach


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Boiling water for 20 mins then add a cup of bleach


----------

